# Lets see those Stobes/Becons setups



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

Post up what you have please, looking for ideas.

Maybe it will snow at some point and I can plow lol.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Here the one I threw together one afternoon a few weeks ago.


----------



## Leanworks (Oct 7, 2009)

Yooper75;1410947 said:


> Here the one I threw together one afternoon a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> > Shoot. Didn't take a detailed pic but, mounted mine on square tubing into a size larger welded to a a plate which was bolted onto the rack cage then threw a pin through it so I can take it off. Same effect.
> ...


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice rigs!!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll try to remember to get some pics of my 08 Brute Force when I'm down there Friday. I wired carling V series lighted switches under the ignition switch, 1 18w LED flood on the back and 2 on the front, 2 whelen LIN3's on the back mounted under the rack, and a whelen vertex in each headlight. Thumbs Up


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

my quad and youtube account

http://www.youtube.com/user/scubasteve728?feature=mhee


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Tree- 1 Strobe- 0

I have to get a new strobe for my set up, I knocked it off the post last weekend plowing a neighbors driveway when a low hanging branch smacked it knocking it off the post and breaking it. I'm going to order a permanent mount for it this week and move the post to the center of the rack to avoid breaking it again.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

ScubaSteve728;1417554 said:


> my quad and youtube account
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/scubasteve728?feature=mhee


Tons of videos on plowing but not one video on SCUBA diving.
Sheesh! Some peoples kids! :laughing:


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

Have a set of permanent mounted e4 led strobes and a removable Dual strobe that slides in to the receiver


----------



## Snowtoy (Mar 9, 2013)

Yooper75;1410947 said:


> Here the one I threw together one afternoon a few weeks ago.


Very nice looking strobe set up!:bluebounc

I want to mount mine high enough so when I back up it is not flashing in my eyes.

Yours wired to outlet on quad?


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Snowtoy;1628909 said:


> Very nice looking strobe set up!:bluebounc
> 
> I want to mount mine high enough so when I back up it is not flashing in my eyes.
> 
> Yours wired to outlet on quad?


Thank's, yes it's run off the acc outlet on my quad and the light is only a couple inches taller than I am when I'm sitting on the machine.


----------

